# Worm Gear Direction?



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

In the middle of replacing my Toro 521 worm gear and there are no markings as per the service manuals on the gear itself regarding direction. Is there a correct side in which the brass gear should be set on the auger shaft? Don't want to mess this up!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen this question come up a few times in the past few years and I don't ever recall anyone having an answer. Good luck. 

Can you put it together and leave one half of the gearbox off and visual check the meshing of the gears and see if one direction is way off?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Not sure about a Toro but donnyboy says it doesn't matter at about the 6 minute mark.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Got an answer....it doesn't matter if it's left, right or upside down it's all the same just like donnyboy says above. Thanks guys!


----------

